# Anyone else still own a P-85?



## OwnG27LCPP85 (Sep 27, 2014)

I bought mine brand new when they came out in the late 80's. A sweet shooting gun. I still have the box and extra mags. Mine was one of the ones that was recalled and fixed by Ruger because of the firing pin issue. I wonder how much it is worth today. I don't think I hacve shot more than 200 rounds out of it. It is much to large and heavy to carry concealed. I use my LCP for that.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

No, but I wish I still had my P-89TH back....


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

I had the exact same one, I traded up though, and went for the P95, a nice 9mm gun and well worth it, though the take down is a bitch especially when your hands are sore from the range.


----------



## OwnG27LCPP85 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Traded my P-85*



Kynochco said:


> I had the exact same one, I traded up though, and went for the P95, a nice 9mm gun and well worth it, though the take down is a bitch especially when your hands are sore from the range.


I already have a G27 and LCP so I traded my P-85 for an AK47 semi auto. Got 400.00 in trade. Wanted a little more bang for when I go wild hog hunting.


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've put several bids in on P95's. They seem to end up going for around $200 or more still. Bought mine new a couple years ago for $365. Been a great gun, not for carry but just a nice, easy shooter at the range. As mentioned, too big for carry but I'll never get rid of mine. Just enjoy shooting it too much.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw one in my LGS last week for $250. It looked pretty good!


----------

